# Ohio River most Polluted in US



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

http://www.wlwt.com/news/report-ohi...dium=FBPAGE&utm_campaign=News&linkId=12548196


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

I read the article but it just seems to be one without facts, merit or proof! "73% of the chemicals dumped into the river are from one company and it is below Cincinnati",.. And the whole river is most polluted body of water in the states. It looks like maybe article is designed to attack on that company or other factories,. more than report actual facts of pollution in the river. Beside that,. What percentage of the river is below Cin city? I know on upper end for last several years the Walleye, sauger, and perch were thriving and they all need clean water to do that! Lake Erie is a more infected nasty pool if you ask me! I know they don't put out Ecoli warnings on the river every time it gets warm in the summer.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Here is the actual report: http://www.orsanco.org/newsflash/395-ohio-river-discharges-summary-report


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

My Eyes I agree with you Erie is 10 times more polluted than the Ohio river . BUT they will never say that due to all of the money erie brings in on the back fishing. BUT if you look at the eat and don't eat chart they put out the only 2 fish that you can eat out of erie are the money fish walleye and perch the rest you have huge restrictions on . So what the hell are these 2 eating that the rest of the fish are not eating , such bullshit !


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

I worked at Jeffboat in the seventies and eighties. Back then the river smelled like kerosene and there were huge flotilas of turds all around the drydocks awful. Now it's a pristeen invirement compared to then. I hope the rest of the rivers have improved as much. I think the ohio is as safe as the ocean. If that is any just comparason.Amost all the rivers empty into the sea. but most people feel safe with fast food fish sandwidwiches. I feel safer with our Ohio river fish. Been eatin em for thirty years ain't dead yet.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I would of said the same about the oceans until that huge wave hit Japan. They Japan have been pumping water into the reactors to keep them cool and dumping all of the water out of those reactors into the ocean every day since it happen it is still flowing today . All of the junk that floated from that storm has been washing up on our shores for years so you would think that nuclear waste would be also. Sushi anyone ! I wonder if that is the reason all of the baby seals are washing up on the beaches that u see on the news all of the time now ? There has to be some of the fish from the Simpsons next to that pipe !


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

that doesn,t sound good, but I love seafood to much to change my ways. How long before that gets better?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

C J Hughes said:


> My Eyes I agree with you Erie is 10 times more polluted than the Ohio river . BUT they will never say that due to all of the money erie brings in on the back fishing. BUT if you look at the eat and don't eat chart they put out the only 2 fish that you can eat out of erie are the money fish walleye and perch the rest you have huge restrictions on . So what the hell are these 2 eating that the rest of the fish are not eating , such bullshit !


My thoughts exactly. The consumption advisory says a lot about the cleanliness of Erie. You're supposed to limit your consumption of ocean sea food as well, so...


----------



## fromOHinMD (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm not an expert on the TRI by any means but it really uses some wonky assumptions to determine what has been "released" to the environment. For instance, when a chemical is transferred offsite for disposal (even proper disposal) it is considered "released" to the environment (even though it may be completly destroyed in an incinerator, or completely removed from a water stream by a treatment system, etc.). 

I am not familiar with that particular plant but I'm sure the actuality is that the wastewater from the plant is put into a treatment system (either on or off site) that removes the bulk of the nasty stuff but the TRI counts that as releasing the entire amount of the wastewater as if it weren't treated at all. In fact, that removed material is still "released" but it is "released" off site in a landfill or other unit and not in the river.

I could be wrong but that is my basic understanding of how things go.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Ohio drains a portion of the US thats inundated with factories,refineries , chem plants, and mills. Not to mention all the cities and towns discharging into it as well as it's tributaries. The Great Miami runs like Pea soup all summer. Many of Ohios inland lakes have warnings posted on them too.West Virginia's Kanawah has had how many "incidents" now? 

Our illustrious govenor has "opened Ohio for business ". Its now possible to dump farm waste(pig and chicken$hit) directly into creeks and streams. Chemical operators that haven't met their "quota" for chemical discharge can sell that to others .Allowing waste from as far away as Chicago to be trucked here and dumped in the beautiful Ohio.

This is why I have not eaten a fish from the Ohio river for 25 years.The "scum line" on my boat will no longer buff out. It's no wonder It registers as Number 1.
The silver lining here is "We"are only half way along the Ohio's course. I pity those poor bastids in Paducah,Cairo, Louisville, etc.


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

I guess I,m probly overwhelmd by all the things you hear about that are bad for you. So I don,t pay much attention. I cant see the bad things in the ohio so they don,t regester. It,s a beautiful river. I love it. Ya gotta die from somthing. Eating too much sauger don.t sound like too bad a way too go to me. LOL


----------



## fishermansam (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm 43 and have fished the Pike Island pool for most of that time. When I was young there was severe turbidity and no aquatic vegetation to speak of. I used to reel in clothes, diapers, tampons, plastic bags, etc. I moved back home in 2008 after being down south for 15 years. I now reel in aquatic vegetation often and even have spots where it grows to the surface. There would not be any vegetation if it was overly polluted because the turbidity from the pollution blocks the sun from penetrating the water. I'm sure there's still some pollution but not near what it used to be. The problem I'm seeing is the ignorant fisherman who leave their garbage on the shore. One night I cleaned up thirty liver cups from one spot which is completely ridiculous.


----------

